# FEATURE REQUEST: Configure output resolution for both SD and HD independently



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would like to see the addition of a feature that will let the user set what type of output (1080i, 720p, 480p or Native) for both SD and HD content. In addition, adding a remote key to cycle through the resolutions should be included. 

P.S. Nice to see something official. And glad to see you running it Jason.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I believe the SD/HD button feature is already being observed...I will let you know when I confirm.

Jason


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Jason Nipp said:


> I believe the SD/HD button feature is already being observed...I will let you know when I confirm.
> 
> Jason


Well I think they need to go a step further and offer a way to configure a default setting and use the SD/HD as a temporary change. Or if they made the change sticky I guess that would be a good compromise. However, I think one of the options needs to Native.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Jason Nipp said:


> I believe the SD/HD button feature is already being observed...I will let you know when I confirm.
> 
> Jason


Jason: My findings on my 811 are that the SD/HD button does nothing. What I think WJD is asking for is for the menu selection of TV type under menu selection 6-1-9 to be assigned to the HD/SD button on a cyclic basis, allowing selection of 1080i, 720p or 480p to be applied to the component and DVI outputs. This would allow SD content to be viewed at fullscreen on 4:3 HDTV sets, instead of having black bars on all four sides. As it stands, if you have 1080i selected (which is generally native for 4:3 HDTV monitors), you get the black bars when viewing an SD channel.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

Agree Cholly...This is what I understood and agree I would like to have the feature. I have heard this feature discussed more than once.

Great feedback guys. 

Jason


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

More than one.  I bring it up every opportunity I get. The power of this feature in the way I describe it is that you can set 480p for SD and 1080i for HD. People have reported that you can get better SD picture quality when you are set for 480p output. Ofcourse mileage will vary, but it would be great to have the ability to do this. Some people have created macro's to accomplish, but that is not a very friendly mechanism to acheive these results.


----------

